# Green Beret Adventure Team/ TF Dagger / Ride to Valhalla



## x SF med (Aug 13, 2015)

2 former SF commo geeks, riding bicycles across the country  Seattle-Missoula-Carson-Dallas-Campbell-Bragg-Eglin....  90 days, ~4600 mi.   Please support them in their hope to raise $100K for TFD to help SOF guys with PTSD and TBI.  Zack and Adam are stellar guys, doing something spectacular to help their brothers. Zach has gotten help for his TBI (pretty severe, but an amazing recovery) from TFD and giving back is his way of paying it forward, Adam is just giving to help his brothers.  Damn, I love the Regiment and the Brotherhood.

pros: Their T-shirts are cool as hell. They fly the flag at their nightly stops   They drink beer.  They drink Scotch. They drink bourbon.  Adam overhead presses girls for photo ops at the nightly stops.  they enjoy seared animal flesh.  They really like good beer.

cons: spandex.

Ride to Valhalla - Task Force Dagger Foundation

You can also find them on facebook if you search for Green Beret Adventure Team.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 13, 2015)

If you can, please donate to these guys.  I have libations, showers, food, rack areas ready to go for them when they show up tomorrow.   I've been doing my research on hydration and recovery without all of the processed sugars and I think I came up with some ideas, Zack wants to try them out.  Nothing radical, just away from powders and using more natural ways to bump electrolytes, proteins, minerals and more complex carbs and antioxidants.


Some of the members her know why this is a big deal to me, TBI and PTSD, and the misdiagnosis/cross diagnosis, shared symptoms of both.   We have friends who are battling one or the other or any other combination stated above.  Could you imagine no support and having to deal with the stress of recovering from a TBI, there is a level beyond that where the stress kicks off/exacerbates PTSD, and the physiological issues then slow any recovery on the TBI front...  a horrible vicious circle.  TFD has gotten guys some stellar treatments.


----------



## pardus (Aug 13, 2015)

x SF med said:


> 2 former SF commo geeks, riding bicycles across the country  Seattle-Missoula-Carson-Dallas-Campbell-Bragg-Eglin....  90 days, ~4600 mi.   Please support them in their hope to raise $100K for TFD to help SOF guys with PTSD and TBI.  Zack and Adam are stellar guys, doing something spectacular to help their brothers. Zach has gotten help for his TBI (pretty severe, but an amazing recovery) from TFD and giving back is his way of paying it forward, Adam is just giving to help his brothers.  Damn, I love the Regiment and the Brotherhood.
> 
> *pros: Their T-shirts are cool as hell. *They fly the flag at their nightly stops   They drink beer.  They drink Scotch. They drink bourbon.  Adam overhead presses girls for photo ops at the nightly stops.  they enjoy seared animal flesh.  They really like good beer.
> 
> ...



I don't see any t-shirts for sale... Link?


----------



## Grunt (Aug 13, 2015)

pardus said:


> I don't see any t-shirts for sale... Link?



Click on "show menu" and then on the web store tab.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 13, 2015)

If you want to donate  Ride To Valhalla | Zack Adam's Fundraiser


----------



## x SF med (Aug 13, 2015)

pardus said:


> I don't see any t-shirts for sale... Link?





Agoge said:


> Click on "show menu" and then on the web store tab.



There are better t-shirts, Bearded Viking T-shirts,   Ride To Valhalla

You need to really look closely at the beard.


----------



## pardus (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you both.

I found this...
TASK FORCE DAGGER STORE


----------



## x SF med (Aug 13, 2015)

pardus said:


> Thank you both.
> 
> I found this...
> TASK FORCE DAGGER STORE



go to my link....  much cooler shirts...


----------



## Dame (Aug 14, 2015)

Done.

ETA: Why am I not surprised that your place is a stop on the Road to Valhalla?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 14, 2015)

x SF med said:


> There are better t-shirts, Bearded Viking T-shirts,   Ride To Valhalla
> 
> You need to really look closely at the beard.



Love it, buying one right now.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 14, 2015)

I want to saythanks guys and gals... short notice, good response, let's make this a success.
Soooooooooooooooooooooooo,
Keep on buying people.... $100K is the goal for the ride!


----------



## Etype (Aug 14, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I've been doing my research on hydration and recovery without all of the processed sugars and I think I came up with some ideas, Zack wants to try them out.  Nothing radical, just away from powders and using more natural ways to bump electrolytes, proteins, minerals and more complex carbs and antioxidants.


I'd be interested in your ideas if you wanted to share them in fitness and nutrition, or wherever.


----------



## ZmanTX (Aug 14, 2015)

x SF med said:


> There are better t-shirts, Bearded Viking T-shirts,   Ride To Valhalla
> 
> You need to really look closely at the beard.



Shirt ordered. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 15, 2015)

Dame said:


> Done.
> 
> ETA: Why am I not surprised that your place is a stop on the Road to Valhalla?



It wasn't planned, we heard about a fundraiser for them in Helena, went to that last Tuesday, discovered their route and invited them to stop yesterday.  Through various resources we got them an impromptu visit/talk with the local Youth Challenge course here in town, stayed up way too late, talking and drinking, of course... :-"

Just getting ready to throw some bacon in the oven to bake, 3 guys = 3 lbs, right?  Wondering if the smell will wake them up?  Hopefully not, they all need their sleep.  Plan to take them up to the range to do a little plinking and then send them on their way.

I"m sure they'll post pics on the Facebook page.

LL


----------



## Dienekes (Aug 15, 2015)

Valhalla shirt ordered. Medium is sold out so they must be doing pretty good.


----------



## Dame (Aug 16, 2015)

LibraryLady said:


> It wasn't planned, we heard about a fundraiser for them in Helena, went to that last Tuesday, discovered their route and invited them to stop yesterday.  Through various resources we got them an impromptu visit/talk with the local Youth Challenge course here in town, stayed up way too late, talking and drinking, of course... :-"
> 
> Just getting ready to throw some bacon in the oven to bake, 3 guys = 3 lbs, right?  Wondering if the smell will wake them up?  Hopefully not, they all need their sleep.  Plan to take them up to the range to do a little plinking and then send them on their way.
> 
> ...


Jealous!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 16, 2015)

Too bad due to lack of sleep, I came down with the crud...  sore throat, achy, tired, and generally miserable.   I passed on going to the range that I just joined because I wasn't up to it....  that's how bad I feel...  :whatever::blkeye::blkeye::die:

The guys did get a Viking helmet from us though...  and other goodies, and I had to sharpen a knife or two...  I just wish I hadn't woken up feeling like a bag of smashed dog turds yesterday.   I am at work though... 

If you are along the route, find the guys and say hi.


----------



## Dame (Aug 16, 2015)

Feel better, Troll. FWIW, I hear TGL18 cures the crud.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 16, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Too bad due to lack of sleep, I came down with the crud...  sore throat, achy, tired, and generally miserable.   I passed on going to the range that I just joined because I wasn't up to it....  that's how bad I feel...  :whatever::blkeye::blkeye::die:
> 
> The guys did get a Viking helmet from us though...  and other goodies, and I had to sharpen a knife or two...  I just wish I hadn't woken up feeling like a bag of smashed dog turds yesterday.   I am at work though...
> 
> If you are along the route, find the guys and say hi.


There are two versions of it going around.  Mine lasted 2 weeks and Bibby has it for 24ish hours.  Feel better soon.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Blame @pardus, sometimes a little hate can help fight the crud.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 16, 2015)

Crazy man.. Doesn't want Chicken Soup to cure it, he wants spaghetti and meat sauce!

LL


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 17, 2015)

Has the route been finalized?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 17, 2015)

This is awesome...thanks for sharing!!!



NavyBuyer said:


> Has the route been finalized?



All your questions can be answered with the power of the Beard!

https://scontent-atl1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=07d9b0688fb55401fd57fd0b6c429c9c&oe=5648EE3F

Last timeline I saw on the Face Back:

*11 August 2015: Helena Montana. 
31 August 2015: CO Springs.
16 September 2015: Dallas, TX, 
2 October 2015: Ft. Campbell
14 October 2015: Ft. Bragg, NC:
1 November 2015: Eglin AFB.*

**

ETA: Pic
:wall:


----------

